# Drinking bath water with bath bombs and bubble bath?



## Perplexed

I'm having one of those moments where I don't know if something is dangerous or not.

We usually use bath bombs maybe once a week...and regular bubble bath other days. My son actually drinks bath water almost every time. 

Is it bath that he does this? I doubt bath bombs and bubble bath are toxic...but any suggestions to encourage him not to?


----------



## jessmke

I don't know about bath bombs, but drinking soap can cause upset stomach and diarrhea. Soap is actually used sometimes in enemas for that reason. I would just stop using bubble bath and bath bombs until he is old enough not to drink the water. I personally would not be comfortable with my kids drinking soapy water. I don't know what is in a bath bomb but I can't imagine it's ingredients are designed to be edible.

My daughter drinks the bath water sometimes too so we just let her have her fun in the tub and then use soap on her and wash her hair right before it's time to get out so she doesn't drink any soapy water.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I survived, I used to drink it all the time. Can still remember dipping my lollipop into a cup of bathwater to make it sweet and then drinking it! Ahaha! 
My two littlest are also partial to drinking the bath water sometimes. They only take sips (they actually don't even like it, but find it hilarious so do it to amuse themselves) and I've never even thought twice about it. I thought it was something all kids did?!


----------



## DebbieF

Could you just not use the bath bombs or bubble bath when you give him a bath? If it were me I would stop using them until he stops trying to drink the bath water.


----------



## Scout

My daughter went through a short phase of drinking bath water and I didn't think much about it. I don't use anything in her bath though. I wouldn't want her drinking water with bubble bath or bath bombs in it.


----------



## pa2k84

I would not encourage it but I must admit I don't see it as a big deal. Both of mine have drank bath water at various points, I just tell them to stop as will hurt their tummies (although actually can't recall a time either have been ill from it)


----------



## misspriss

Unless you are just using a ton, it's very diluted.

I'd use a kids bubble bath, they are generally non-toxic, right? And not worry about it.


----------



## MindUtopia

We only use natural soaps for this reason. Ones that are basically just essential oils and some sort of natural surfactant. I don't use the standard children's soaps as they have all sorts of weird stuff in them. Also, we just don't use it every day. I'm sure on occasion it would do no harm. Every day, probably not ideal, but it's hard to know unless you know exactly what's in it. So on most days, we just use water and then a flannel with soap for washing, so she isn't in there too long after the soap goes in and there isn't much chance to drink it. Then maybe twice a week she gets a bubble bath (with the same natural soap).


----------

